# Chicago - Santa Fe Grape Distributors



## DriftlessDoc (Jul 18, 2018)

Anybody know of them, buy from them in the past? Figure they're probably the closest place I can get fresh grapes. In southern Wisconsin.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jul 18, 2018)

Yeah I’ve heard of them The ones who sell the grapes right out of the trucks. Been around a long time. The nice benefit of that is being able to inspect your fruit before purchase. 
There’s also a bunch of active members from WI on this forum. I’m sure you’ll get plenty of insight for WI area distributors. Good luck


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 18, 2018)

If you join the WVA (Wisconsin Vintners Assoc.), you can get in on spring and fall grape buys in Milwaukee. A fair piece from the Driftless region, but maybe it will work out for you.


----------



## DriftlessDoc (Jul 19, 2018)

I appreciate this info! Thanks! Will check out the WVA!


----------



## pkm925 (Jul 24, 2018)

I've purchased grapes from Santa Fe. Their in an odd shaped lot next to the old Santa Fe tracks (hence the name) that is tough to get in and out of. They're fine and can be kind of a hoot but there are other places just as good and closer to home. You might try Tropic Banana Co., 300 N Van Buren St, Milwaukee, WI 53202 (414) 271-4318. I bought grapes from them and thought they were good. BTW, both of these places are cash only, no checks, no credit cards. If you're interested there are also some guys selling out of trucks in Elmhurst IL and there are some guys in Broadview, IL that I thought were pretty good.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 24, 2018)

DriftlessDoc said:


> I appreciate this info! Thanks! Will check out the WVA!


 
It is a good group of winemakers - I am also a member.


----------

